# Greetings



## bro sherod pinkard (Jun 1, 2014)

Bro sherod pinkard job lodge #102 durham nc. Glad to meet you all .

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## goomba (Jun 1, 2014)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## KSigMason (Jun 1, 2014)

Greetings and welcome.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jun 8, 2014)

Welcome Brother Sherod!


----------



## stevenson8877 (Jun 15, 2014)

Welcome Brother.

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## MRichard (Jun 18, 2014)

Welcome Brother. You might want to do some research on your home & grand lodge.


----------



## sjwb (Jun 18, 2014)

Welcome from Adelaide!


Steve


----------



## BroBook (Jun 18, 2014)

Did I start a trend!!!


Bro Book
M.W.U.G.L. Of Fl: P.H.A.
Excelsior # 43
At pensacola


----------

